# Guided Trophy elk hunt 2012



## Boydt8 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well back from guiding the Trophy Elk hunt! This year my client took this 404 bull elk, it netted 399.
The hunt is on the White Mountain Apache Reservation. 
We had a 2 hour run with this bull, it had a weird bugle, so that was one advantage we had.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 15, 2012)

That is one heck of a nice bull!!!

Andy


----------



## H 2 H (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazing animal :msp_smile:


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 15, 2012)

One heck of a fine bull. Odd bugle and kinda odd asymmetry to the antler arrangement, I've never seen one quite like that. That one would make any hunter glad.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## terryknight (Oct 16, 2012)

nice looking bull


----------



## Buffhunter (Oct 16, 2012)

Sweet bull!!!!! We were in 4b this year... passed on a ton of bulls under 20 yards.... we were on a huge bull for a few days and some other guys killed it and it grossed just over 400 also...... we had a great hunt just never had a chance to draw back the bow on anything we wanted to shoot. Congrats to you and the hunter!!!!!!!


----------



## Boydt8 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Bowhunter*

Cool your a bow hunter! My hats off to you, I think bowhunter are true hunters!
Yeah we passed on few 400 bulls too, since it was a 7 day hunt, saw a 10x9 pushing 420 plus, but turned it down since it was the first day! Crazy!




Buffhunter said:


> Sweet bull!!!!! We were in 4b this year... passed on a ton of bulls under 20 yards.... we were on a huge bull for a few days and some other guys killed it and it grossed just over 400 also...... we had a great hunt just never had a chance to draw back the bow on anything we wanted to shoot. Congrats to you and the hunter!!!!!!!


----------

